# PS4 & Vita bundle in works, to cost about $500 – rumor



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS4 & Vita bundle in works, to cost about $500 – rumor
*
PS Vita may be bundled with PS4, if this rumor is to be believed.










According to a “well-placed anonymous source” of Machinima, Sony is working on a bundle that features both PlayStation 4 and PlayStation Vita for around $500, to be made available at the end of this year.

Sony has already confirmed that Remote Play – being able to stream games from PS4 to Vita – will be mandatory to all PS4 games that don’t make use of extra hardware, such as Move or the PlayStation Eye.








Source: VG24/7


----------

